# tape record your therapy session



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

many of us are so anxious during therapy that we cant remember much of what the therapist said, also it can be hard to get the full meaning so why not record the session:idea:idea
most therapists dont like or wont permit it so smuggle the recoeder in and dont leave it on the desk or make it obvious

listen back to it perhaps several times later, it may prompt questions for next session


----------



## james25 (Jan 1, 2010)

Lots of smart phones have voice recording functions, too.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

My therapist writes everything down. Pages and pages. She has about a dozen pens on the coffee table.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I used to record my sessions. And it was because i couldn't remember sh#t of what happened. Especially the good stuff.

It's also good for hearing yourself on the recording and having empathy for yourself as if you are someone else. You can see yourself more objectively. And it can help you to not be so critical of yourself.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Good idea but remember to ask for consent before doing so, to record it without consent is illegal.


----------

